# New Espresso Machine arriving today!



## Ricardobles (May 25, 2021)

Managed to grab myself a Delonghi Dedica EC685
Not the greatest but a good starting place. Have a new basket+bottomless portafilter along with tamper arriving in the next few days.

Hopefully the finest grind setting on my Hario Mini Mill is enough to get me started!

Potentially getting a Sette 270wi in the passing it forward but need to see if it can get delivered first! (from a quick look around repairing it shouldn't be too much of a hassle)

Excited is an understatement!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Ricardobles Hope it works out well.


----------

